# Raw eggs for ice



## el_kilo (May 3, 2014)

Hi i'm new to the community and i want to feed my pit bull ice some organic eggs sometimes but she doesnt seem to like it. She just smells the pan, sniffs and walks away lol. Any suggestions??


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I prefer to feed them raw and my dogs love them, they get one every day each.


----------



## el_kilo (May 3, 2014)

*Cool*

That's good but my dog doesn't seem to like it by itself how can i get her to eat it.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i just crack the egg, and put it in the bowl with whatever else is dinner. non issue, shell and all.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed my dog raw eggs. 2 per week.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Can you mix it in with any of her meat? Like any ground meat of any sort? She might not like the texture.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

When I feed eggs, they are raw and I put them in the bowl and beat them just a little bit. Ours just lap them up right out of the bowl.


----------



## el_kilo (May 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone. I'll jus try to beat it and see if she licks it up if not I'll mix it with her food. I'm sure she should eat it then. Jus wasn't sure I should mix it


----------



## el_kilo (May 3, 2014)

One other thing I wanted to ask once I start feeding raw so I start giving her worm medicine too. And how often. Thanks


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Where do you live? And why do you think you need to treat for worms? Only asking because my dog's been on PMR for 6-1/2 years now and has never had, nor been treated for worms.


----------



## el_kilo (May 3, 2014)

I live in the Bahamas. Just was askin cuz I heard someone say it. So it's not necessary?


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

el kilo: if you're going to give your dog raw egg with the shell i suggest you grind the shell.
egg shells contain a lot of calcium so be aware of the clacium level you're feeding.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

el_kilo said:


> I live in the Bahamas. Just was askin cuz I heard someone say it. So it's not necessary?


Raw fed dogs tend to have a higher resistance to parasites. That doesn't mean they don't get them at all, but it's considerably less much of the time. Before treating for anything, have a fecal done. That way, if there are any you are treating for only what is needed not giving anything unnecessary. I wouldn't just treat for whatever not knowing.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I wouldn't treat either if your dog doesn't have worms. I know someone who feeds raw and lives in the Bahama's so I'll ask her, but I'm sure she doesn't worm either. Where is meat sourced from in the Bahama's?


----------



## el_kilo (May 3, 2014)

I live in the Bahamas and someone suggested I should cause she is eating raw jus wanted a different opinion.


----------



## el_kilo (May 3, 2014)

Hi Molly woppy. Thanks meat is sourced from our farms here


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

el_kilo said:


> I live in the Bahamas. Just was askin cuz I heard someone say it. So it's not necessary?


I don't feed raw, however dogs can & do get worms from other sources than raw meat.

You may still want to de-worm your dogs occasionally -- they get into stuff when you're not looking. There are pills you can give your dog or medications like safeguard. 

FWIW,


----------

